# Watching 4014 and 414 Double Head brings tears to my eyes



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

I suppose that I am just a sentimental old man but watching this clip brought tears to my eyes. As a boy living in Belleville IL in the late 1940's I use to lie in the corn field adjacent to the track and watch the steamers go by. I was always fascinated with the steam locomotives. My father, uncle (hogshead) and grandfather (machinist) were all Santa Fe men. I am hoping that one of my children will take me to Ogden so that I can see 4014 up close and personal!


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Great video Broke. Thanks for posting. I have seen 844 and 3985 running. Hope I get
to see 4014 someday.


----------



## Deane Johnson (Sep 19, 2016)

That's probably the best video I've seen yet on the test run of the pair. Shot by someone who knew what they were doing.

It's so great that UP realizes the value to their image of restoring this equipment and keeping it running.

After watching the Bush funeral train, I was thinking the UP should adopt the slogan "America's Railroad". Now I'm thinking that more than ever.

Deane


----------



## Dennis461 (Jan 5, 2018)

Jeez Louise, you live in Utah and could not make it to the debut?


----------



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

Dennis461 said:


> Jeez Louise, you live in Utah and could not make it to the debut?


I don't have a Drivers License anymore and my wife will only drive in the neighborhood. So, if the kids take pity on me an take me I am lucky.:hah::hah::hah:


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

I was born and raised in Belleville, Illinois across the street (catty corner) from Empire Stove Foundry.


----------



## JoeSaggese (Aug 17, 2018)

Great Vid Fred!!! I could only imagine being a young boy laying in a cornfield and watching steam engines pass by. That had to be a great thing to watch!!!


----------



## flyboy2610 (Jan 20, 2010)

BrokeCurmudgeon said:


> I don't have a Drivers License anymore and my wife will only drive in the neighborhood. So, if the kids take pity on me an take me I am lucky.:hah::hah::hah:


Ask them if they wish to remain in the will.  :smilie_daumenpos:
I hope you get to make it!!


----------



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

MichaelE said:


> I was born and raised in Belleville, Illinois across the street (catty corner) from Empire Stove Foundry.


I went to a one room school house in Swansea when it was rural and in the sticks. Actually it was two rooms. One room for High School and the other for Grade School. I was in the Second Grade and my class was half of one row of desks.:laugh: Also went to school in Mascoutah. A long time ago...:hah::hah::hah:


----------



## Shdwdrgn (Dec 23, 2014)

Dennis461 said:


> Jeez Louise, you live in Utah and could not make it to the debut?


Then you'd probably shoot me for knowing that Cheyenne is less than an hour drive from me, and I didn't go either.


----------



## mesenteria (Oct 29, 2015)

I have been enjoying a score of videos over the past week, some of them quite good. The opening view of the above video is quite spectacular, and well-chosen.

I see that 4014 will have to be shopped soon. She has leakage from a safety valve atop the boiler and from the stuffing boxes at the leading engine's cylinders. Probably not unexpected. Certainly the staining and obvious oil visible on the right front cylinder's rod and the crosshead mean they'll have to let her cool and then work on those devices.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Gorgeous! So nice to see UP invest their efforts / resources into this!!!

TJ


----------

